# Mounting Rod holders on Kayak



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I want to mount a scotty rod holder on my old Ocean Kayak Scupper Classic. I haven't purchased the rod holder yet but how do you attach the rod holder when you can't easily access both sides of the mount to put washers and nuts on the screws? Do you just use short pointed screws and be careful not to strip out the plastic or what is the best way?


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I have mounted rod holder using screws in areas where I didnt have access to the underside to add a nut. I added silicone sealant to the threads of the screw to maintain a good seal. 

The best option in this situation is a pop rivet. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmefFHwDIAU


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

I use Goop!!! This stuff is the best. Alot of other kayakers use it as well. It hold strong and creates a seal. You dont even need the screws but I drill em just in case. Alittle note that me and a buddy found out. If you mix it with saltwater before it dries its like cement and creates a water/air proof seal and wont come out for anything. Heres a link 

Goop! Marine Sealant


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Use well nuts.


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

http://makoslayer.blogspot.com/

That has a tutorial on how I rigged mine.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

rwh said:


> Use well nuts.


I forgot about well nuts. I haven't used them in rigging, but those that do, swear by them.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Honestly, now that I think about it, well nuts may not be the best option for a rod holder since it will have to support a load. Load bearing rivets may be a better option. Like these:
http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/community/showthread.php?t=68140&page=2

Or if you want to use a flush mount holder, the following method may work for you. I plan to use it to mount Scotty flush mounts behind my seat where I can't reach to use bolts and lock nuts:

http://palmettokayakfishing.blogspot.com/2011/12/diy-scotty-backing-plates-and-install.html?m=1


----------



## Ben K. (Jun 21, 2010)

You should look at Yakattack products. Luther has a lot of rigging solutions including the Mighty Mount. The website has great vids and such. I would use this stuff long before I would trust a pop-rivet and I would avoid putting such a large hole needed for a wellnut at all costs! ( Just my honest opinion.)
-Ben


----------



## kuljc (May 23, 2012)

Ben K. said:


> You should look at Yakattack products. Luther has a lot of rigging solutions including the Mighty Mount. The website has great vids and such. I would use this stuff long before I would trust a pop-rivet and I would avoid putting such a large hole needed for a wellnut at all costs! ( Just my honest opinion.)
> -Ben


i would also avoid well nuts for a rod holder. don't know about load bearing rivets. but i saw (i think it's the Rigging Bullet)that you can somehow put a string through a screw, then pull it through the inside of the yak. it's for applications like you're trying to do.


----------



## Ben K. (Jun 21, 2010)

kuljc said:


> i would also avoid well nuts for a rod holder. don't know about load bearing rivets. but i saw (i think it's the Rigging Bullet)that you can somehow put a string through a screw, then pull it through the inside of the yak. it's for applications like you're trying to do.


ZZackly what I was trying to say. I wish I knew of that product when I was rigging mine!


----------

